# Overanalyzing Disorder



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Does anyone relate to this heading?

It seems to best suit the backbone to the condition, my experience of it anyway.
It is an OCD issue.


----------



## backagain (Aug 8, 2009)

Seems like everyone in here is doing the same thing trying to analyze their way out of the hole and that's just a trap that leads you deeper down the hole.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

Someone on here posted an article about a doc who prescribed medication for OCD to DPD patients, to get their thoughts out of the anxious loop before tackling the underlying issues.

It certainly becomes OCD, no wonder when it's all you feel 24/7 and on top of that you really fear it.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

I've never heard of "overanalyzing disorder" but I do have some obsessive-compulsive traits. I believe the severity of the OC traits and the severity of my DPD are linked, as both tend to get worse and get better at the same time. When my obsessive thoughts and compulsive actions get worse, and I have trouble keeping them under control, I've gotten relief from those symptoms by taking Luvox (fluvoxamine).


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

I tend to agree with the message you're getting across. Long term DPD becomes a fixation fueled by a manifestation of anxiety it seems.


----------



## lcich (Mar 14, 2009)

I have also been prescribed fluvoximine for OCD (the 'O' part). It helped, but I just had to get off of all my medication because I am now off my parent's insurance and can't afford it.  I would say that over analyzing has played a huge part in getting me stuck into ruts that don't make any sense, that I can't describe, and that I can't get out of. After going to counseling for the last few months, I am wondering if the incessant questioning is really just a symptom of the root problem. I have wondered that because it feels like even when I get my super-complicated question answered, I am never fully satisfied--I just jump right on to a new philosophical concept or something. I think I am starting to notice though that the more I am talking about 'root issue' type things though, my overanalyzing decreases. Hmmm...


----------

